# I need to vent. Blatant neglect and abuse. At least the way I see it



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh my, oh my. Well unless you like living with this horror show, you're gonna hafta move again or assume responsibility & take care of the whole thing. You feel sorry enough for these poor tortured animals, that you will feed & care for them and maybe take them to the vet? Can you afford to take care of this hillbilly hag's farm? If you report her & continue to stay on renting from Hagatha, she'll prolly make it difficult for you, I wouldn't risk it. And the way things operate with animal abuse charges, nothing will be done anyways. So report her & leave, fast!


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Semperfiwife said:


> So my husband and I moved to a ranch with 100 acres for our horses to run on. We were pretty excited. The property was pretty trashy, but the pastures seemed pretty clean. This lady has 2 kids, one of which chooses not to live with her (red flad?!?). She has 4 dogs, 4 cats, and 4 horses.
> We have been here 2 months at the most and I can't believe what I see and when I confronted her she says that's the way she was raised. That's her reason and she won't listen to reason at all.
> She doesn't feed her horses, we are currently feeding them at $15 a bale. She has a 2 year old filly with no manners and when we moved in she had torn one of her bulbs off the back of her foot. Because she didn't care for it propertly and there is barb wire down EVERYWHERE (we've been working overtime to get it safe for our horses) she tore it up again. Will a vet be called? nope.
> She banded her cat and dog. BANDED! Like a goat. The dog ate his own testicles off and now if he is turned over on his belly he tries to bite because it hurts so bad. The worst part is the cat is dying. She took him to the vet, but refused care. He has been dying for 2 weeks. It makes me sick! When I asked her what she was going to do she said she would hit him over the head with a rock to kill him! Does this disturb anyone else?
> ...


CALL THE ANIMAL CONTROL OFFICERS IN YOUR AREA.
TAKE PICTURES OF THE CAT/DOG, especially the banded areas.
TAKE PICTURES OF THE HORSE WITH THE INJURY.
HELL CALL THE POLICE.

animal abuse and neglect...


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Just wanted to ad...I know that not everyone is in the position to be able to move immediately but, the question is whether or not you can continue to stomach the atrocities. At this point, i'd consider it a moral issue battling with the real life issue of where to live...


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I'd rather sleep in the ditch than on that horror show.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Anyway an "accident" can befall Hagatha? Like I am sure that poor dog is in so much pain it mauled her to death?


----------



## Semperfiwife (Jul 17, 2009)

I only wish this would be taken out of my hands. I just worry about moving. We have 5 horses, 10 goats, and 3 dogs and we live in an rv. It's hard to find a place that works. Really sucks. I can't afford to keep feeding her horses. It just knots my stomach up to pull into the driveway because I know what I'm going to find. UGGHHHH...I hate this! I know I'll never see her daughter again if I do this and it's a small town. As much as everyone has helped her and then realized what a mooch she is...it's still a bad thing to do to those kids. They'll take her puppy away and it'll be my fault. What a horrible place to be put in. I tried to talk to her, but she just gets offensive and angry. 
Thanks for telling me how bad this is. I know it is...it's just easier to rationalize it away (really hard to do...believe me) and let it go.


----------



## Semperfiwife (Jul 17, 2009)

Do you think she will get in trouble since I'm feeding and watering her horses because she won't?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Well I feel sorry for you and all those animals. I truly do.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Semperfiwife said:


> Do you think she will get in trouble since I'm feeding and watering her horses because she won't?


Why in trouble. They're being fed and watered, authorities don't care who's footing the bill, just that it's being done. Too bad.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Semperfiwife said:


> Do you think she will get in trouble since I'm feeding and watering her horses because she won't?


stop feeding them.
And take a lot of pictures.
The animal control can take your word for it, and if they don't see something "bad enough" then the animals will be boned so to speak, and the "owner" will be mad at you.
If you take pictures and RECORD your observations, then you have a better chance at things changing for the better.

I understand you don't want to take away a little girl's puppy...but think of it this way:

*taken away
or
dead?*


----------



## Semperfiwife (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks. I hadn't thought of taking pictures. That'll be interseting to be sneaky about it. UGHH..wish we could have seen this coming and not moved here.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

The first thing I would do is take the dog & cat to a vet or shelter & have 'something' done. Especially the cat. Sneak them away if you have to. 
You'll make yourself broke enabling her. You could put that money into a nicer place.
This whole story is so sad.


----------



## sinsin4635 (Dec 1, 2009)

I hate to say this but, imo if you don't do something, you are just as guilty as Hagatha


----------



## Semperfiwife (Jul 17, 2009)

sinsin4635 said:


> I hate to say this but, imo if you don't do something, you are just as guilty as Hagatha


I have turned her into animal contro. I agree that I would be just as guilty. Already today things have changes, so I'm guessing there was a visit. 3 critters are getting fixed tomorrow and the horse is really well taken care of. Thank you all for the kick in the butt I needed. And I let her know today that I wouldn't be feeding her horses anymore.


----------



## sinsin4635 (Dec 1, 2009)

Good for you girl! You did the right thing.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Semperfiwife said:


> I have turned her into animal contro. I agree that I would be just as guilty. Already today things have changes, so I'm guessing there was a visit. 3 critters are getting fixed tomorrow and the horse is really well taken care of. Thank you all for the kick in the butt I needed. And I let her know today that I wouldn't be feeding her horses anymore.


Keep us posted. But how does a horse get really well taken care of in a day?
I thought she did the home remedy castration. I would make a follow up phone call and see what there plan of action is.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

I would advise you to get law enforcement involved, you can remain anonymous and there would be no way she could prove you reported her.
Of course she could always assume and make things hard on you but I would take that risk just for the sake of the animals and showing her child that treating animals like this is not okay.

EDIT: I posted this before reading the comments on the 2nd page......so glad you reported her..but I also agree with churumbeque.....how does a horse that was in such bad shape get really well taken care of in one day?...also I would not call again right now if things look like they are getting better but I would def keep a close eye and call them again if things start to get worse again.


----------



## cowgirlup07 (Mar 13, 2008)

sierrams1123 said:


> I would advise you to get law enforcement involved, you can remain anonymous and there would be no way she could prove you reported her.
> Of course she could always assume and make things hard on you but I would take that risk just for the sake of the animals and showing her child that treating animals like this is not okay.
> 
> EDIT: I posted this before reading the comments on the 2nd page......so glad you reported her..but I also agree with churumbeque.....how does a horse that was in such bad shape get really well taken care of in one day?...also I would not call again right now if things look like they are getting better but I would def keep a close eye and call them again if things start to get worse again.


I see where this is coming from on the don't call again right now thing but it is good to stay on top of the authorities honestly... I turned in a person around where I live for abuse and neglect, the sheriff visited told them get things right and done or we are taking all the horses, they got things going for maybe a month then it was worse than before! Now the worst little mare is literally nothing but bone and looks 20 years older than she is and about 99%dead, a mare that was somewhat nice looking is now bone (both these girls are still being ridden!) several babies that have been severely injured and not doctored in any way bc they can't get near them. A lot of other horses with a lot of problems. None get any feed and barely any hay. Oh and get this! ALL the mares are being bred back!! Including a 25 year old mare that her last foal was born dead!


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow what a nighmare, I feel really bad for the animals.
But I feel SICK to my stomach for that child.
I hope somebody is keeping an eye out for that little girl. People who abuse and neglect animals, usually aren't the best parents.
Good luck finding a better place for your animals and your family...


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

Sounds like child services should be involved too! what a horror  There is always the option of getting a friend to anonymously assist you but im glad you found it in you to report them. Stay on top of the authorities for sure. document everything


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

You don't ever want to take someones animal, no matter how you feel, and either give it to the pound or to a vet to euthanize. You have to sign over the animal, or give permission to euthanize as owner or agent, and if the owner ever found out you are the one who signed that you were the owner or legal consent to sign over, she could come after you for stealing her animals.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

She could charge you with interference if you continue to feed any of her animals and that's a whole can of worms you don't need. That is why there is a humane society. It's for them to deal with, not you.


----------

